# What is ideal brace height for Martin Hunter



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Martin Hunter mine is 58lb @28 I know they changed spec from 7-7 3/4" to new specs of 7 3/4" - 8 1/2". I called them and they told me this. So has anyone found the "ideal" brace height for this bow. I figured you could save me some time if you have. I have several twists in my string just to get it to 7 3/4" and it seems noisy. Twang Twang Twang


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

rraming - 

Get the ideal of an ideal brace height out of your mind - RIGHT NOW!!! 

Wood bows can vary from piece to piece, even when looking at bows with consecutive serial #'s. Add to that the fact that the ideal brace height will be dependant on: your draw length, the arrow use use, the type or rest, string material, your release and sometimes the phases of the moon! 

Start on the low end and twist till it works - FOR YOU!!! Just don't be surprised, if you change arrows and the brace height isn't "as right" anymore.

BTW - you find the ideal brace height by tuning; first by sound, then by paper tears or bare shafting 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for bringing me back to reality Viper
I thought maybe it was more basic than that - but that's what I'll do then:mg:


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Martin recommends 7 3/4 to 8 1/2. Follow Viper's advice, but consider this a starting point.

First thing I usually do is get rid of the high performace string. I would rather have a quiet bow than a noisy one that is only 5fps faster.

My first Hunter a 50 lb'er, which I bought new in 1983 chronoed then at 183. That was shooting 28" 2018s and 125 gr. points.

Never checked one since.


----------



## B-DOG (Oct 8, 2005)

Do You Guys Have To Go Over The Recommended Brace Height Often? I've Got Mine To 8.5 And Seems Be Be Getting Better. The Recommended Is 7.5 To 8.25. My Bow Is A Jeffery 62" Takedown. Would You Keep Goning?

B-dog


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

B-Dog -

Yup - keep going till it starts getting worse, then back off.

BUT - You're going to need a quantifable way of know when it "gets worse". That's why I mentioned sound and then paper or bare shaft tuning.

Viper1 out.


----------

